# Mostly good



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I picked up a 10000 stone at a LN show a few years ago and they told me that the grit # is a range and every stone has slight variations? Think I have 3 or 4, 8000+ Water stones that I've collected over the years and for some reason always fall back to the old 1000/8000 Norton when some serious sharpening/rehab is required. Find that some are so soft that I hate using them. The Norton is getting very thin and to the point that it doesn't get put into the pond anymore! Another project on my list is a new sharpening station but hey always tomorrow?
I had a Wood river 60 1/2 block with a A2 iron, hated it and got rid of it rather quickly. Everything that can, does have a PMV11 Iron in it now! LOL!


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the experienced info. Always valuable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SPFM (Jan 1, 2015)

I own one of the 3000 grit stones and I'm still not sure if I like it or not. It's not bad but, my Norton 4000 does a much better job. I needed a new 4000 so I gave the Ohishi 3000 a try. I'm thinking about still buy another Norton too!


----------

